# fishing hilton head



## mike 31 (Jan 12, 2007)

I am a surffisherman from south jersey, heading for hilton head the last week in jan. could somebody tell me what is running and what gear to use. I have never been to hilton head ,and don't have a clue thanks


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Dont Get your hopes up. The beaches off Hilton Head are flat and long. You have to wade a good distance out just to get to you waist. I have been there many times and never found a bar to fish or for that matter I have never seen anyone else surf fishing. I cant speak for January; all of my trips have been April, May, & June and even then you need to take or get a boat to catch anything.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hh*

I was married on HH beach ..... that was the first place I ever surf fished ..... caught fish too ... It was in Sept though .... Didn't know anything about it ...... But did spend a hour in Walmart and asked ?'s ...... I caught mostly catfish .... gaff's or something ... looked like a channel cat but had a big tall fin ..... Blues and other fish, 

i'd take my reg surf fishing stuff ...... 

Good Luck


----------



## RISurffisher (Dec 17, 2006)

*Hilton Head*

I was there between Christmas and New Years. We tried Folly beach, way too shallow. Nothin. We went to the old 170 bridge and got three dog fish one morning. Some locals said they were catching flounder from there as well.

Go over the new 170 bridge towards Beaufort, take the left at the light on the other side. The old bridge will be right in front of you.

See my original thread "Hilton Head for the Holidays"

Someone else mentioned the fishing pier on Frick (I think) Island. They had been having luck there.

Other than that, not much luck this time of year.

Good Luck.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

there is a small inlet on burkes beach rd. off 278 business. i fished there back in late sept and didnt do any good but it looked pretty good. its a pretty good walk from the parking lot but i think worth it, im gonna hit it a day or two next time im down. have quarters for parking meters. i fished in front of condo at palmeto dunes and caught a couple nice trout, a few small blue and a four foot bull shark. netted some finger mullet one day and that was the only day outta seven fished that was very good. there is a place to fish at palmetto dunes before the gate. there is a parking lot about a 1/4 mile off 278 and you can fish under the bridge in the lagoon. it was stocked with reds and there are flounder and other fish in there. i have only caught pin fish there but hear the lagoon is good, especially if you have a small boat, yack. good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*hhi fishin*

Have fished South Forest Beach May thru mid September. Caught whiting to 3.5 foot toothy critters. (lost many much larger)If there is bait in the surf and you can net or if you can catch some whiting for bait you will be fine . With frozen you still might have fun with topsails and skates. But have never been there in winter. good luck. Smallie


----------

